# Low Sperm Count Treatment Options



## SweetJennie

Hello!

Me and my OH were told today by my gyno that we are being referred to a fertility specialist for IVF and possibly ICSI. OH has a sperm count of 4mill and very poor motility (they didnt give me the exact numbers for that... just that it was really bad).

My question is has anyone had news like that and went on to have successful IUI. We were advised that this would not be an option for us at all. But I refuse to believe it. Is there any way we can increase our numbers so that IUI is an option. OH takes mens one a day, wears boxers and avoids heat. He doesnt drink, or smoke or anything like that. We are switching to a more organic diet and avoiding caffeine. But I am desperate for a baby and it will take us almost a year to save 10K for IVF. Blah... so depressed right now.


----------



## SweetJennie

Anybody?


----------



## Springy

I didn't want to read and run .... sorry to hear the news of DH low sperm count and motility.

Unfortunately I can't comment as my husband is fine. Hang in there. There are a lot of great women on this forum - someone will reach out to you!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

When we were trying to conceive my daughter my husband was borderline low. We conceived via IUI with 5 million "washed" sperm, I don't recall the number prior to the wash though. The 5 million is the baseline for my clinic for IUI, I'm sure every clinic is different though. Even though we had a low washed sperm count, we still got pregnant no problem that month and now have a beautiful perfect daughter. 

Last month, our first IUI since TTC our daughter his sperm count quadrupled. We had 21.1 million washed sperm. We also got pregnant again but unfortunately miscarried.

The only thing different between then and now is my husband is in much better shape (works out regularly). 

I have heard many things that increase sperm quantity:
L-Arginine (my hubby took it every day for like 2 years TTC our daughter)
Zinc Oxide (normally in most multivitamins)
Work out
Drink lots of water

Funny enough, I heard tomatoes and avocado's are good too! My hubby loves both so I said "EAT AWAY"! lol

Keep in mind that it takes 3 months for these methods to affect the actual quantity and quality of sperm. The sperm your husband produces today were made 3 months ago ... so if he was sick then it could have affected his sperm analysis. Just something to keep in mind.

You may already know this stuff, but I lived researching things when we were trying to conceive our daughter for almost 7 long years. 

Good luck to you!!!! Perseverance pays off! ;)


----------



## Mallow9

HI Sweet Jeanie! Sorry to hear about the low score. My husband also has a low overall count which he is low in mobility and morphology. We had to go to a specialist and he said the low score could be because of my husbands vericose vein. He suggested doing many IUI's and if that doesn't work to maybe have my husbands vericose vein removed and then IVF. His count is not excellent, but is between normal and low. I don't have any advice since i just had my first IUI, but I agree with everyone else trust doctors (even 2nd opinions), but research on your own as well. Good luck!


----------



## SweetJennie

Thanks everyone for your input. I've been struggling to trying and get all the information I can to arm ourselves with everything we need to succeed. It is a very hard process.


----------



## hollyw79

I'm sorry you're going through this! Everyone has given you great info so far! The good thing is that sperm CAN improve. I can understand your hesitation in jumping straight to IVF. I think IUI is worth at least one or two tries. I had an IUI bc my DH's SA came back with slightly low count and low morphology of 4%. We had him stop all drinking (which he never did much of.. but a few beers on occasion) and we also had him start taking a few different vitamins. He takes a multivitamin, zinc, folic acid, pycenogeol, omega 3, and royal jelly. 

Here are some links on why he takes what he does:

https://www.reproendo.com/html/pycnogenol-research-study.html

https://www.rejuvenation-science.com/n_pine-bark_male-infertility.html

https://www.futurity.org/health-medicine/omega-3-helps-sperm-get-up-and-go/

https://ezinearticles.com/?Omega-3-Fatty-Acids-and-Male-Fertility&id=395644

https://www.marilynglenville.com/infertility.htm

https://www.ehow.com/facts_5543988_benefits-royal-jelly-infertility.html

https://www.bee-pollen-buzz.com/royal-jelly-benefits.html

I know that's a lot of links ~hopefully some will help! :hugs:

https://www.fertilinet.com/male.htm


----------



## hollyw79

I'm sorry you're going through this! Everyone has given you great info so far! The good thing is that sperm CAN improve. I can understand your hesitation in jumping straight to IVF. I think IUI is worth at least one or two tries. I had an IUI bc my DH's SA came back with slightly low count and low morphology of 4%. We had him stop all drinking (which he never did much of.. but a few beers on occasion) and we also had him start taking a few different vitamins. He takes a multivitamin, zinc, folic acid, pycenogeol, omega 3, and royal jelly. 

Here are some links on why he takes what he does:

https://www.reproendo.com/html/pycnogenol-research-study.html

https://www.rejuvenation-science.com/n_pine-bark_male-infertility.html

https://www.futurity.org/health-medicine/omega-3-helps-sperm-get-up-and-go/

https://ezinearticles.com/?Omega-3-Fatty-Acids-and-Male-Fertility&id=395644

https://www.marilynglenville.com/infertility.htm

https://www.ehow.com/facts_5543988_benefits-royal-jelly-infertility.html

https://www.bee-pollen-buzz.com/royal-jelly-benefits.html

I know that's a lot of links ~hopefully some will help! :hugs:

https://www.fertilinet.com/male.htm


----------



## noelle1979

Here is my viewpoint. My husband has an average count but poor motility and morphology. Although IUI is successful in some cases, the little spermies still need to make a small journey to the egg which means that although some of that journey is made easier... the motility can hold it back. I am near the completion of an ICSI cycle, the sperm is injected directly into the egg to take away any journey at all. We were advised that IUI would be a waste of time due to motility and morphology and to head straight to ICSI. The IUIs still cost and success rates over here vary from 10 - 25% but with poor motility you are likely to look at the lower bracket.

All I can say is that finding this out was a blow to us, in fact it is life changing. However, ICSI/IVF is an option and is a good one. If you are clear then your chances are even better as the man's spermies are taken care of. ICSI is a rollercoaster but it is not too bad, I do not know what my outcome will be but would I do it again?? In a heartbeat. 

PM me if you need to chat, I know how you feel and can share some experiences if need be xx


----------



## KristyHart

Hiya

My hubby has bad everything and so we are being reffered for ICSI once my FSH level drops.

I spoke to the clinic we will be sent to and she said to get him to start taking Wellman Conception as it makes a great improvement. He has now been on it 2 months. Holland & Barrat are doing 1st pack for £10 and the second pack for 1p at the moment so ive stocked up. Hopefully we wont need it much longer

Good luck xx


----------



## Mrs G

noelle1979 said:


> Here is my viewpoint. My husband has an average count but poor motility and morphology. Although IUI is successful in some cases, the little spermies still need to make a small journey to the egg which means that although some of that journey is made easier... the motility can hold it back. I am near the completion of an ICSI cycle, the sperm is injected directly into the egg to take away any journey at all. We were advised that IUI would be a waste of time due to motility and morphology and to head straight to ICSI. The IUIs still cost and success rates over here vary from 10 - 25% but with poor motility you are likely to look at the lower bracket.
> 
> All I can say is that finding this out was a blow to us, in fact it is life changing. However, ICSI/IVF is an option and is a good one. If you are clear then your chances are even better as the man's spermies are taken care of. ICSI is a rollercoaster but it is not too bad, I do not know what my outcome will be but would I do it again?? In a heartbeat.
> 
> PM me if you need to chat, I know how you feel and can share some experiences if need be xx

Completely agree and couldn't have said it better. :flower: 

Lots of luck from a 1st time ICSI success story.
Kath
xx


----------



## noelle1979

Hi Kath

Just read that you were a successful first timer... amazing!! I cant make myself believe that it would be first time for us.. my cycle has gone swimmingly, low gonal f good egg collection and now gone to blastocyst.. all seems too good for my liking. Because I am NHS funded I am only getting an SET so a bit nervous about that... just hope it works, need to stop all the negativity but think I am preserving myself just in case!

Well done on your first time beauty.. she looks gorgeous xx:happydance:


----------



## Ttcne

My DH has had very low SA several times. His first count was <100,000 2nd <600,000. Nothing physically wrong so he started taking multivitamins, maca and was also placed on Clomid. His count is up to 6 mil. but unfortunately we were still not able to get preg. naturally. The RE did a more comprehensive SA and his morph according to their test is 0% so we will have to do IVF/ICSI. I am not sure why Clomid is not given more routinely to men as it is proven to raise counts (although not necessarily preg. rates). Because there are so many easier ways to bypass male infertility I think that this is not done often. You could perhaps ask your MD to give it a try. He was placed on 5 mg twice a day and that is when his numbers went from 600,000 to 6 mil. I am not sure of all your specifics but it does seem with a little help maybe IUI could be possible. It is much cheaper than IVF but the success rate is definitely lower.


----------

